# Beaumont Rag



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, 

Here my interpretation of Doc Watson's Beaumont Rag,






Hope you enjoy it,

Chris


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice indeed. do i hear a back track? Is that you also?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for this thread.

Amazing playing, tone and recording! 

I hope @guitarman2 sees this.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

marcos said:


> Very nice indeed. do i hear a back track? Is that you also?


Thanks Marcos, yes I recorded a backing track to play to. I just play the same chords as the original Doc Watson track G,C and F with the walking bass line. 



greco said:


> Thanks for this thread.
> 
> Amazing playing, tone and recording!
> 
> I hope @guitarman2 sees this.


Thanks Greco, glad you liked it.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Fantastic playing Bachololic, it doesn't get much cleaner than that.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Morkolo said:


> Fantastic playing Bachololic, it doesn't get much cleaner than that.


Thanks Morkolo.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

awesome playing. Loved your cross picking. One of the skills I struggle with.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> awesome playing. Loved your cross picking. One of the skills I struggle with.


Thanks Guitarman, glad you enjoyed it.


----------

